

Hey HN NYC, interested in a meetup this weekend? - daveambrose

Any interest in a get together at Shake Shack on Saturday, August 9?
======
daveambrose
This is on, for those interested.

Noon at Shake Shack on Saturday, August 9. Look for me in a light blue Plaxo
tshirt.

------
bkudria
Also interested! What time?

There is a google group, BTW: <http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

------
daveambrose
Thanks to those who came!

<http://datainsightsideas.com/post/45336208>

------
zacharye
Wow. I have plans but I might just have to break them if Shake Shack is
involved...

------
pius
Cool, but what's Shake Shack?

~~~
Zev
Burgers and Ice Cream and stuff - <http://shakeshacknyc.com/about.html>

------
amrithk
My name is Amrith. I would be interested in joining as well. Is this still on?

------
Alex3917
I might be free, but it's only been three weeks. Maybe the weekend after?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
I don't think we have to be regular about it....

------
stanley
I'd be interested in attending as well if enough people can make it.

~~~
daveambrose
Just something casual, I figure.

Meet at 12? Chat in line, get food, hang out, etc....

~~~
tstegart
And we recognize each other, how?

~~~
daveambrose
I can wear some Plaxo or Facebook tshirt so people can recognize me and then
the fun starts there!

------
tstegart
I can be in too. What time we talking?

------
tstegart
So is this on?

------
YuriNiyazov
I'll be there.

